# Charts on your mobile phone



## DennisTheTrader (22 July 2008)

Hello

Does anyone here use charts on their mobile phones?  I mean "live" charts where you can see it tick over every 5mins, etc.

If so what services are you using? and costs? I have a mobile application from my CFD provider but it doesn't have charts.


----------



## banjosmyth (24 July 2008)

Hi Dennis 


I'm pretty sure that I was reading a blog somewhere the other day about the new apple iphone and how it was great for trading charts etc.  

Might be wrong but its worth having a look

Cheers 

Banjo Smyth


----------



## SevenFX (24 July 2008)

There few bodies out there that provide charts services on phone, but IMO beleive chartin on a mobile would be more a novality factor more than anything..

As to really appreciate any chart you need 2 see more than 2" X 3" in different timeframes & timelines to name a few considerations.

Better useful for triggered alerts and general market summary IMO.

Though try Commsec with their IPhone development or IG (ugrrrr) & with their Java apps 2 name a few...


----------



## DennisTheTrader (31 July 2008)

Thanks guys for your replies.

Guess what ...."ask and ye shall receive"  haha   ....I just got a newsletter from my CFD provider saying they just released "charts on phones". I installed it and it works well 

I'm just looking at it now, so far the options I have are:
- line chart, candle, mountain or bar chart
- timescale: 5mins, 1hr, 1 day, 1 week, 1 month.


----------

